# thermal glue problems



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 11, 2008)

i currently got a arctic cooling VGA cooler and the Voltage chip heat sinks keep falling off. i bought some thermal tape from frozencpu and put it back on and it keeps falling off? any suggestions?


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 11, 2008)

Try gently warming the tape with a hair dryer.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> i currently got a arctic cooling VGA cooler and the Voltage chip heat sinks keep falling off. i bought some thermal tape from frozencpu and put it back on and it keeps falling off? any suggestions?



Contact AC via email/support and see if they will send another sticker kit. Just be sure to give the ram chips a good cleaning with alcohol prior to reaplying the new tape.

Had that issue with a VF900 from Zalman, they sent me another sheet of stickers, no problems after!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 11, 2008)

To remove old glue, use Eucalyptus Oil. You can get this from any chemist/drug store.

BEFORE reapplying glue, clean off the Eucalyptus Oil with alcohol based cleaner. Get it real clean. Then glue again.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 11, 2008)

i have more thermal tape to apply but if i clean the chips with alchol and heat the thermal tape it should stick better??


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2008)

lucasweir said:


> i have more thermal tape to apply but if i clean the chips with alchol and heat the thermal tape it should stick better??



yes it should!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 11, 2008)

kk thanks ill try it and see how that works


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 12, 2008)

seems to be holding so far hopefully they stay on overnight


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 17, 2008)

they stayed on for about a week and now there starting to fall off again, so i guess im going to email AC and see if they will send me some more thermal tape.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 17, 2008)

The quality of AC's adhesive stuff isn't overwhelming. You could try another brand. I hear Zalman's got pretty nice adhesive stuff. At least My VF-1000's RAM sinks didn't fall off even after a couple of weeks


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 17, 2008)

yea i tried buying some new thermal tape from frozen cpu.com but no luck with that ether


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've always used this method:

1.) Clean RAM chips off using Arctic Clean(Rubbing Alcohol 90% works also).
2.) Apply thermal tape to RAM Sinks.
3.) Apply RAM Sinks to memory chips.
4.) Leave sitting overnight.
5.) Repeat with RAM on other side if necessary.

Leaving the card sit over night before mounting it upside down in the case allows the glue to set up.  If you just put the RAM Sinks on, then mount the card in the case, the glue hasn't had a chance to set up before gravity starts pulling on it.  I have yet to have a RAM Sink fall of using this method.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 17, 2008)

ahh good idea ill try that tonight


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2008)

3M makes the best thermal tape I've ever used.


----------

